

Show HN: BugHub GitHub issues for your Mac - Me1000
http://bughubapp.com/

======
Me1000
Hey everyone! I'm the developer of BugHub! First of all, I hope you all like
it! I put a lot of effort into really trying to make the experience great on
the Mac. Ever since I launched the original iPad app I received tons of
requests for a native Mac app. This is just 1.0, I have a ton of ideas for new
features that will really make the app shine (I hope) on the Mac, but I wanted
to gauge reactions and feature requests as early as possible.

Please let me know what you think, all feedback is welcome (and encouraged!)

Here are some promo codes:

KYAJ74TK43FN

EJRM4TE9L6KM

WFJ3HL43LWAW

7Y9TPR3E49X6

EXMHFNL496YK

~~~
jacobwg
All the codes have been redeemed. Thanks!

------
pcperini
Probably the only thing I don’t love about BugHub for Mac is that the titlebar
buttons move down when pressed. Otherwise perfect.

------
dcope
I've been using BugHub for iPad and it's a pretty solid product. Pretty
excited to try out the Mac version now.

